# Meat Rabbit Dress Outs



## HendricksHearth (Jul 18, 2009)

Does anyone know of any sites that have dress-out percentages or meat information by breed? I know that breeds like Beverens are used for meat, so I wonder what another chunky semi-arch breed like an English Lop might be like? Bob Bennett also says that Tans make a wonderful tri-purpose breed- meat rabbits, show, pets, so why wouldn't a breed like an English Spot? 

Obviously I understand that a commercial type like a NZW or Californian would be the best option, but I am curious about how fancy breeds compare because that is what I currently raise. I have done google searches, but haven't been able to find anything by breed and there is a lot of conflicting information to boot (ie. English Spots are great meat rabbits that mature rapidly with good dress-out vs. English spots are racy, eat too much, and do not make good meat rabbits). 

I imagine at some point I will have culls, but I have never raised rabbits strictly for meat so even if I butcher them myself then I have no comparison. I am so interested to hear what others have found in their own experiences and/or any studies/research that might have been done on this.

Thanks!

Lauren


----------



## wofarm (Nov 30, 2009)

There is a research paper on line somewhere, I read it a few days ago. The Dutch breed was the best dress percentage at a certain weight. I dont know if i printed that out or not? I dont think it was a Lukefahr article?
I have dressed and eaten Checkered Giants, Rex, Satins and NZ whites, never ate one of the Fr. lops not Mini Rex. I might have butched a few Tans but just dont remember, i never had very many.


----------



## AprilW (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm interested in this information also. I am searching the internet now for any leads, but coming up with nothing. A lot of "fancy" breeders don't want to use their rabbits for meat, it seems. All the sites I am finding promote the animals for show and pets, never mentioning meat use.

ETA: One Tan breeder's website says that Tans are raised strictly for fancy (show) and not fur or meat.
ETA (again): I can find several recommendations for more fancy breeds, but no specific information on how they dress out.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

IME, the giant breeds have too heavy a bone structure (necessary for their size) and too slow a growth rate to make good meat rabbits. I'd heard the Dutch have an excellent dress-out %, though I've never raised those myself. The Spots are an excellent meat rabbit that are prolific, fast growers, with fine bone. I think though that most of the marked breeds may be used as a meat breed because of the high rate of culls.


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

All rabbits are made of meat, so in theory you can eat any breed. Dutch are supposed to be a really excellant small meat rabbit, and so are Florida Whites. In fact Dutch were used to develop Florida Whites I believe. At the turn of the last century Belgian Hares were in high demand for the table, if you've ever seen one of those you may well wonder why. There are some breeds that just aren't a good choice for meat production due to economics, and most of them are the giant breeds because of bone mass and slower growing tendencies. English Lops also are large boned and not real meaty until their older, French Lops on the other hand are a good meat breed. So you can use any breed for meat, just have to adjust your expectations. I do not know of any studies done on dress out rates for breeds other than the usual meat breeds, you can try posting on the Yahoo meat rabbits list, you may find a larger audience there than here.


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

The problem lies in the fact that there can be both high and low dressout percentages, even within the same breed! That's why breeders are constantly striving to improve their herds. Considering the varied genetics, environments, feeds and management, it stands to reason that no one breed as a whole can consistantly excel in that area. There are entire herds which may be on the high end, but there are also entire herds on the low end, too, even though they are the same breed. As a result, there really cannot be any definitive studies in this area beyond meat-to-bone ratios, feed conversion ratios and average growth rates. Sorry!

Pat Lamar


----------



## wofarm (Nov 30, 2009)

And I have seen them all this past year. I went to maybe 8-9 rabbitries this past year and there is a real swing in rabbit type and management. 
try here for the dutch dress %age.
msuacres./livestock/small-animals/slaughter hope i got it right


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

There is an old 1/3, 1/3, 1/3 rule that seems to hold true for most critters regardless of species and breed. 1/3 meat, 1/3 bone, 1/3 skin & guts by weight. Gets you pretty close... About the only thing I've found that doesn't hold true to this is those cornish cross chickens... I call them 'meat blobs'... Even then, they are pretty close. Most meaty animals have stockier builds to support their extra meat


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

wofarm said:


> And I have seen them all this past year. I went to maybe 8-9 rabbitries this past year and there is a real swing in rabbit type and management.
> try here for the dutch dress %age.
> msuacres./livestock/small-animals/slaughter hope i got it right


The Dutch percentages are only for the ones that the study was performed on, as again I state... there WILL be differences from herd to herd, even within the same breed.

Pat Lamar


----------



## HendricksHearth (Jul 18, 2009)

I appreciate the replies and information. If there is nothing on dress out by breed anywhere, is there a list somewhere of general meat-to-bone ratios by breed? I understand there will be variation of course, but it seems like some people with extensive experience with fancy breeds should be able to at least give a basic rundown of some sort, right? Otherwise if someone like me is weighing one breed against another to raise (non-commercial body types) and the breeds are otherwise appreciated/equal in every other regard, I thought that having a better understanding of how they might dress-out would be a good factor to consider especially when dealing with a family homestead environment. When raising all of the breeds to butcher and record isn't an option- is there any other information/research/experience that would be helpful?

Thanks!

Lauren


----------



## wofarm (Nov 30, 2009)

The only way yer gonna know is to dress out a bunch, very carefully, and weigh them all, taking samples from several different herds of each breed.. Its been explained well enuff that there can be no pat, definitive ratio per breed as there is too big a swing within breeds. 

I know my Murray Gray cattle dressed better than my highlands but I couldnt come close to saying what percentages, same for my rabbits.


----------



## HendricksHearth (Jul 18, 2009)

I appreciate the info, but for people like me with limited space and funds, there is no way I could raise multiple breeds just to see if I could do anything like that. Like I mentioned before, I would have no comparison anyway because I have never butchered any rabbits before. I guess since there is apparently no data whatsoever anywhere about any non-commercial rabbit even in the most general sense (ie. Netherland Dwarf=bad meat rabbit, Tan=average depending on bloodline, Flemish Giant=too much bone) then I guess it is a moot. Thanks anyway!

Lauren


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Lauren, you can tell a lot about a rabbit's potential for good dress out by eye-balling it and handling it. Make sure there is good muscle structure, especially in the hind legs and loin. Look at the bone structure... heavy bones in the legs indicate a high bone/meat ratio... not the best for a meat rabbit. Feel the rabbit... Is is that fat under the skin or muscle? Can you feel the bumps of the spine? If not, the rabbit is likely to have too much fat proportionately. 

I know these suggestions are not going to help you choose a breed, but they may help you choose good meat-producing breeding stock in whatever breeds you are considering.


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

It's not particularly true that the Netherland Dwarf is a "bad meat rabbit"... they just aren't big enough to qualify as a true meat rabbit... unless you like "Cornish Rabbits," heheh. As has been said, ANY rabbit can be eaten. It just depends on how much meat you want on the bones and how large of a portion you want. Ironically, Netherland Dwarfs have the "Compact" body type, which is the same exact body type as the "Commercial" body type needed for meat rabbits, but with the exception of being too small to qualify for commercial purposes. Tans, like Belgian Hares, have a "Full Arch" body type. Now for a little history lesson:

It is true that the Belgian Hare used to be a preferred meat rabbit around the turn of the last century. HOWEVER... just like the Rex and Mini Rex, there were TWO different types of Begian Hares. The "Standard" Begian Hare is the same that we know today, but the one used for meat was the "Heavyweight" Belgian Hare and quite different and no longer in existance.

Likewise, the Flemish Giant (Semi-Arch body type) and Checkered Giants (full arch body types) were once heralded as prime meat rabbits until the New Zealand breed arrived on the scene with its superior meat-bearing qualities and smaller bones, which, in turn, helped to herald in the public's insistance on quality meats.

Now, then... if you are looking for "meaty" rabbits in the non-meat breeds, I suggest you purchase top quality show rabbits. Why? Rabbit judging at rabbit shows is a "hands on" affair, wherein the rabbits are ALL judged on their meat bearing qualities. Some breeds put more emphasis on markings and other qualities, but that superior body still has to be there in order to win. Unfortunately, there is no guarantee on productivity and disease resistance with show rabbits, so you may gain some attributes, but you will also lose some points, too.

Pat Lamar


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

I am very happy with my Flemish's as meat rabbits!!! No, they are not a typical meat breed nor are they the most efficient at turning feed into meat. They are EXTREMELY SWEET TEMPERED and I sell most as pedigreed pets for really good money. I honestly think they are the perfect breed for a homesteader as selling pedigreed pets makes more money than I spend on feed for the warren for the year and I get alot of meat for nothing. Mine are actually quite cheap to feed and tend to get quite fat if not given lots of hay to supplement their diet. I just butchered 3 7 month old males (who lived together) who got a cup of boss a day for the last month (in addition to everything else). They had a really nice amount of fat on their carcasses (done on purpose), gorgeous coats that we are going to try to tan, and giant carcasses. Yes, it cost more to grow them, but growing them was free and I have GIANT roasters for dinner parties (wow factor). Prior to getting Flemmys, I almost went with NZW's, but resale value and niceness matters to me. Flemish's are some of the sweetest buns on the planet. I'm completely in love with them. My 2 girls just had 22 between them and are doing great. Great mothers. I've never been bit or even growled at. Not flighty spaz's. And they thrive on a mainly homegrown diet that I've been experimenting with. 

If you are looking for a non-traditional meat breed to experiment with, I heartily suggest Flemmy's. Of course, I've never raised other breeds for meat so I will admit that I am probably quite biased. lol


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Dutch as meat rabbits
rabbitgeek notes 11/20/04

Dutch are smaller than commercial meat rabbits but can be eaten just
like any other rabbit. In the book "Storey's Guide to Raising
Rabbits," Bob Bennett calls them "an excellent small meat rabbit
that dresses out well." This book was previously known as "Raising
Rabbits the Modern Way."

I've processed Dutch rabbits and it's no different than the bigger
rabbits. The ideal adult weight is 4.5 lbs but you can dress them
out at 2 lbs. and get a good 1 lb carcass. It just takes more Dutch
to fill the freezer. The compact (cobby) body type of the Dutch
gives a good percentage of meat and the bones are small.

The Dutch are also known as good mothers and will foster any orphans
given to the does. As a group, the Dutch are patient and tolerant,
making them a good pet and show candidate. We also find them to very
hardy and resistant to diseases.

They are popular for the show and pet markets in my area too. Bob
Bennett raised Dutch and Tans as well. While he promoted the little
known Tans, it was the Dutch that supported the effort.

Other reasons to consider Dutch as a meat rabbit is they require
half the feed and half the space of New Zealands in my experience.
This could be helpful in a small farm or homestead type rabbitry.

They only weigh half as much which is important when you carry them
to shows!

Bob Bennett also recommends that you buy pure breed pedigreed
rabbits. I agree with this. This enables you to get top price for
breeding stock and show rabbits. You can always eat the ones with
bad markings.

And if you get into a rabbit duel, you can fling the Dutch farther 
than you can fling Flemish Giants.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

HendricksHearth said:


> Obviously I understand that a commercial type like a NZW or Californian would be the best option, but I am curious about how fancy breeds compare because that is what I currently raise. I have done google searches, but haven't been able to find anything by breed and there is a lot of conflicting information to boot (ie. English Spots are great meat rabbits that mature rapidly with good dress-out vs. English spots are racy, eat too much, and do not make good meat rabbits).


I have a chart showing all the "meat pen" breeds of rabbits on my website
http://www.rabbitgeek.com/meatpennotes.html

But I can offer this specific info:
Rhinelanders are racy, not much meat on them, do not make good meat rabbits.

I hope that helps.

Have a good day!


----------



## HendricksHearth (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you so much! This is exactly the kind of thing I am looking for!

Also, I started going through some books on my own trying to research and here is some of what I found regarding "non-traditional" and/or fancy rabbit types to breed/use for meat as well as for pets/show/whatever for anyone who is interested:

In the ARBA official guide book, Giant Angora are noted as having good flesh in a commercial type body under all that fluffy angora. Likewise with Satin and although it is not mentioned, French can be included with this as they are bred for the same body type and I believe I even found a website previously that talked about using French Angoras for meat and wool production. 

Britannia Petites are noted for their diminutive, slender form- I think they wouldn't offer much as far as meat. 

As several folks have posted, he book identifies Dutch rabbits as an excellent small meat rabbit in the breed description. It also says that the Polish breed came from Dutch heritage.

English spots are noted in their description to grow fast and have an "excellent dress-out, at an early age."

The Havana is said to be a "meaty type" animal. Same with the Lilac, of course. 

Storey's Guide to Raising Rabbits says that Checkered Giants are a poor meat breed choice. It also notes Flemish Giants and Giant Chins as too boney and eat too much and take up a lot of space. Dutch are said to be a great meat rabbit as is the Havana. English Spots are described as another poor choice. He notes that Mini Lops have a good dress-out and also describes Tans as a good choice for fancy and meat. 

In the list above, I purposely didn't include comments about breeds more commonly used for meat such as NZW, Californians, Satins, Rex, Silver Fox, Palomino, Florida White, the d'Argents, etc. 

Lauren


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

HendricksHearth said:


> In the list above, I purposely didn't include comments about breeds more commonly used for meat such as NZW, Californians, Satins, Rex, Silver Fox, Palomino, Florida White, the d'Argents, etc.
> 
> Lauren


Actually, the Florida White is not considered to be a "meat" rabbit, since they are too small for the commercial market. Originally, they were developed as a laboratory rabbit to be similar to NZW's, but smaller in order to save space. However, for PERSONAL meat purposes, they fall into the same category as the Dutch breed and would be an excellent choice. That being said, let's look at a couple of cons of these two breeds:

Dutch have and are being used in research studies investigating cleft lips and cleft palates. Some lines of Dutch are quite prone to this defect.

Florida Whites are mostly all extremely inbred, now. Hard to find unrelated stock.

Pat Lamar


----------

